# Phone Bricked?



## illest. (Oct 30, 2011)

Please forgive me if this is the wrong area, but I just got my s2 today for T-Mobile, I rooted it, and installed MIUI, after MIUI installed I rebooted it from clockwork, and now it isn't turning on whatsoever, i dont think its charging either, pulled the battery several times, left it sitting..right now its plugged in but I see no light for it charging..why.


----------



## ayaaaa (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the miui rom you installed is supposed to be for the original SGS2. It's only very recently that they started supporting that phone.


----------



## Alex97k (Nov 10, 2011)

Try a usb jig, then install stock firmware via odin. Worked for me!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

